# Scaredy Fish and I cant explain it



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

The problem is all of the fish are always hiding and scared when I walk by, they are always hiding and are not really eating now. They are still growing very well but they just wont come out and I am wondering why and if they are sick or something. Alright so I have a 75 gallon tank with about 22 fish they range in all sizes from like 6" to like 2" and they all seem to be quite peaceful. I have about 150 lbs of rocks in there for them to hide and many other things like conch shells and pvc and such. The tank is always clean and I have 140 gallons of filtration (two marineland 350). There are moorii frontosa calvus comps brichardi leleupi ob peacocks a ruby red a pleco a hap ahli a caeruleus. I am not really sure of them temp. it feels kind of cold but its an aqueon heater and my dig. therm. says 81 but my gglass therm. says 77. Could this be part of it, also I have a super bright light over the tank, could this be another problem let me know please.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

did their behaviour change or did you just acquire them?

if their behaviour change then could be some disease but if you just acquire them then just give them some time to be comfortable.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I just bought three comps and two calvus but other than that there behaviour hasnt changed they have been like this for about 4 months and I wass waiting for them to feel comfortable but it never happened.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

It's hard to say without seeing the tank. I would first remove all the rock work and see if you have any dead fish that could be affecting the water chemistry.

Do a 40 % water change with treated water.

If all fish look good then replace some of the rock work in piles at the ends.

You seem to have too many fish in the 75 gallon and most of them are shy fish by nature like comps, calvus and fronts.

Maybe take a bulb out to darken the tank or get some floating plants. 

good luck


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright what other fish do you think I should add to the tank i was thinking more peacocks and maybe a midnight mloto
Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

riggles17 said:


> The problem is all of the fish are always hiding and scared when I walk by, they are always hiding and are not really eating now. They are still growing very well but they just wont come out and I am wondering why and if they are sick or something. Alright so I have a 75 gallon tank with about 22 fish they range in all sizes from like 6" to like 2" and they all seem to be quite peaceful. I have about 150 lbs of rocks in there for them to hide and many other things like conch shells and pvc and such. The tank is always clean and I have 140 gallons of filtration (two marineland 350). There are moorii frontosa calvus comps brichardi leleupi ob peacocks a ruby red a pleco a hap ahli a caeruleus. I am not really sure of them temp. it feels kind of cold but its an aqueon heater and my dig. therm. says 81 but my gglass therm. says 77. Could this be part of it, also I have a super bright light over the tank, could this be another problem let me know please.


In the past when I have had this problem, it was mainly due to strong lighting. Definitely try dimming those lights.

Also, I found that fish are more likely to come out of hiding when there are active schooling fish. For example, my demasonis were more likely to come out of hiding when the p. acei were schooling about.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Test your water. High nitrates can make fish nervous and shy. Lake Tanganyika fish in particular need very clean water. Filtration won't control nitrates. You need water changes or substantial plant growth.

Your tank is already overstocked, and as the frontosa grow it will become much more so. A 75 gallon tank isn't adequate for more than 2 or 3 frontosa, let alone all the other fish.

Read up on the natural microhabitats, diet and social behaviour of the species you are interested in. Some of your fish prefer to live in colonies, while others are loners. Social stress can kill fish, especially cichlids.

If you don't trust your thermometer, get another one. The ones you stick on the outside glass aren't reliable if the room is cool compared to the tank.

Bright light can stress fish and moving shadows can make them nervous. Some of your fish come from substantial depth and are never exposed to bright light in nature.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

My fish were like this too, I got them with my tank and they were very scared when I was at the previous owners house. When he turned on the light or anyone went near, they would hide.

After set up their tank and reintroduced them to their tank, they still were hiding for weeks. I finally got them to come out more as I added more fish, particularly fish that I had from my other tank that would chase my hand.

I'm not saying to add fish to your tank as it might be crowded already, but I'm saying that getting a few dither fish if size in your tank permits might be a good idea.

Also associating food and you to them would be a good idea so they come out more.

It takes some time and its quite frustrating that you don't even get to see the fish you have :/


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

if it's the lighting problem then would they come out when the light is off? hap ali and yellow lab shouldn't be so shy, do you add salt? I had t-dubs and yellow labs before their color and behaviour become more lively with abit of the seachem salt.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ salt is not necessary though, I would raise the temp to at least 79 ( If I remember in general the temp should be around there)


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya the heater wasnt working that was the prpblem there coming out now thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol this is sorta funny cause I forgot to mention this in my last post but,
I realized that my temperature was low and brought the heater from the other tank over and they started to come out more.

Got a new thermometer and heater after that 
Glad everything is better now


----------

